#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Boyle's Law(Statement,Equation,Limitations)

## khaled

*Boyle's Law(Statement,Equation,Limitations)*


Statement:

For a fixed amount of an ideal gas kept at a fixed temperature, pressure and volume are inversely proportional (while one increases, the other decreases).

The mathematical equation for Boyle's law is:

    \qquad\qquad pV = k 

where:

    p denotes the pressure of the system.


    V denotes the volume of the gas.
    k is a constant value representative of the pressure and volume of the system.
    Limitations:
    So long as temperature remains constant the same amount of energy given to the system persists throughout its operation and therefore, theoretically, the value of k will remain constant.     Pressure Vs Volume Graph      

See More: Boyle's Law(Statement,Equation,Limitations)

----------

